# Stompa Aircraft Carrier? 'Evil Eye in Da Sky'!



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

[if]http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/02/40k-news-stompa-apoc-sheet-spotted.html[/if]

Looks cool!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Funny thing is, I was wondering recently about an orkish land-aircraft carrier... as you do... and now there is one. Huzzah! Will the genius of the Meks never be exhausted? I don't think so... because if it is, we'll just grow another one under a rokk!

Go! Team Ork!

:cyclops with all the best toys:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn GW spies in the flgs. I was talking about building one when I made my deffkoptas a year ago.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This is actually in the GW apocalypse Datasheet repository for free
[if]http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2440057_Ork_Datasheet_-_Evil_Eye_Stompa.pdf[/if]

That said, however, I find it unimpressive. It's got a couple extra one-use rokkits, but the deffkopta carrying capacity is actually nothing special.

A normal Stompa holds 20 models. The apocalypse transport table says you can carry 1 jetbike (koptas) for every 3 infantry models, meaning a standard or big mek stompa can haul 6 koptas and launch them all at once, without the DT test.

So really, unless you're married to the supa-dupa rokkit, or the spotter rule, it's nothing special. No titan CCW, only 1 attack, power fields, sure, but otherwise not great, especially for +50


----------

